# RIP Alicia De Larrocha



## bplary (Sep 13, 2009)

Alicia De Larrocha, the Spanish pianist, passed away yesterday at the age of 86. Just would like to acknowledge her incredible contributions to the music world, thinking about listenening to her Iberia as a tribute later tonight...


----------

